# libusb-1.0 Difference between FreeBSD and OpenBSD ?



## liuwang (Oct 2, 2012)

Any help would be highly appreciated.

In FreeBSD `# chmod -R a+rwx /dev/usb` will fix the failure from devh = 
	
	



```
libusb_open_device_with_vid_pid(NULL, VENDOR_ID, PRODUCT_ID ).
```

In OpenBSD "/dev/usb" doesn't exist.

OpenBSD reports the following when plug in our USB device:

```
uhidev4 at uhub2 port 1 configuration 1 interface 0 "SMC SuperMicro LCD Display" rev 1.10/1.00 addr 2
uhidev4: iclass 3/0, 187 report ids
uhid4 at uhidev4 reportid 170: input=15, output=0, feature=0
uhid5 at uhidev4 reportid 187: input=0, output=15, feature=0
```
The following commands in OpenBSD don't resolve the issue.

```
#chmod -R a+rwx /dev/ugen*.*
#chmod -R a+rwx /usr/share/man/man4/uhub.4
#chmod -R a+rwx /usr/chare/man/man4/uhidev.4
#chmod -R a+rwx /dev/uhid*
#chmod -R a+rwx /dev/usb*
```


```
#uname -a
OpenBSD openBSD.supermicro.com 5.1 GENERIC.MP#188 i386
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2012)

OpenBSD questions should be asked on the OpenBSD forums.

Thread closed.


----------

